# Oregon Brewers Festival



## SpikeC (Jul 29, 2011)

The Festival started yesterday and I walked in the opening parade. Big fun, brass marching band and the works! 
There were 85 breweries represented, many bringing brews made specially for this event.


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 29, 2011)

I'd get _really_ drunk at Trailer #8. Like, "puke-in-my-girlfriend's-purse" drunk.


----------



## Ratton (Jul 29, 2011)

That looks like one great time to me, wish I lived closer!!!:Beersausage:


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 29, 2011)

Sponsor McMenamins Had the hammer head stout crew out in force:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 30, 2011)

good times! some big names there....strange but texas cant seem to put out a great brew. so sad.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 30, 2011)

Oooh, I would love to spend some time there. Just had a nice Sierra Nevada 30th anniversary Bock, but only becaise I ran out of Rogues...

Stefan


----------



## euphorbioid (Jul 30, 2011)

Take me to Trailer 10 please. Dogfish Head, Rogue, Mad River and Stone in one place? Must be close to what heaven serves.


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 30, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> good times! some big names there....strange but texas cant seem to put out a great brew. so sad.



You know it really is with all those German immigrants that settled in the hill country. At least you got Shiner Bock.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 30, 2011)

Shiner is a good beer-when-you-just-need-a-beer type, but I've had like 10 different types of Shiners, and with the exception of Ruby Redbird(grapefruit beer...yum), they all taste the same!


----------



## Miles (Jul 30, 2011)

There are days when I really miss Portland. There's a lot to be said for having four microbreweries within a few minutes walk or ride from the house.


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 30, 2011)

Miles said:


> There are days when I really miss Portland.


Me too man. I'd love to be back. Some day soon I hope!


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 30, 2011)

Portland now has more breweries than any city in the world! The Dogfish Head Black and Red was amazing, even if from Delaware!


----------

